# Sex question - Does this make sense?



## Maria9938 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, I am really confused right now. Can you all help me understand this event from a man's perspective?

We have sex about 1-2x a month for at least a year now, but I initiate it. He usually goes to sleep before me or just comes in real late after I'm asleep. 

He went out of town for a week on business. The day he got back he was very aggressive about having sex. He barely talks to me, so its not like I was teasing him or anything. We did it twice in the same day and he wanted more. Nothing since.

Why the change?
Any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Acctguy (May 30, 2011)

I'd guess he stopped to visit a strip club or similar on his trip, but that's just a guess. Some guys really get turned on by it, and bring that home with them. The whole "work up an appetite, then eat at home..." routine.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Acctguy said:


> I'd guess he stopped to visit a strip club or similar on his trip, but that's just a guess. Some guys really get turned on by it, and bring that home with them. The whole "work up an appetite, then eat at home..." routine.


I wouldn't doubt this at all. 

Me & mine go to strip clubs once in a while, I didnt mind this cause My sex drive was higher than my husbands for a time, anything to turn him on I was UP for ! I remember the 1st night we got back from one, he only had 4 hours to sleep before work, I never expected him to be in the mood, but oh my was I wrong! He was in rare form, I told him we can go every night if that is what it is going to do! This only lasted 2 times, then that "NEW EXCITMENT " wore off, bummer, but yeah, a new enticing experience can bring that on, it is a new novelty. 

I am sure this is not the type of thing you want to hear! Doesn't mean he did this either, but the sudden increase in drive would not be out of the question .


----------



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

He went out of town for a week on business.
>> something stimulated and excited him and he thankfully brought that home to you. Your challenge is to find out what it was WITHOUT getting jealous or frightened/angry and see if both of you can recapture the experience or whatever - assuming you liked that 'aroused' him.


----------



## Maria9938 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome home sex? Pretty common.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Overdosed on hotel porn? LOL


----------

